# tramite



## pizzi

C'è una differenza - di senso o solo di stile - tra l'uso di *tramite* e di *per il tramite di*?

_Ti farò avere la risposta tramite Mario_

_Ti farò avere la risposta per il tramite di Mario_

Voi quale preferite?

Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> C'è una differenza - di senso o solo di stile - tra l'uso di *tramite* e di *per il tramite di*?
> 
> _Ti farò avere la risposta tramite Mario_
> 
> _Ti farò avere la risposta per il tramite di Mario_
> 
> Voi quale preferite?
> 
> Ciao


Si tratta di due espressioni intercambiabili.
Preferisco la prima, ha meno fronzoli.


----------



## rocamadour

pizzi said:


> C'è una differenza - di senso o solo di stile - tra l'uso di *tramite* e di *per il tramite di*?
> 
> _Ti farò avere la risposta tramite Mario_
> 
> _Ti farò avere la risposta per il tramite di Mario_
> 
> Voi quale preferite?
> 
> Ciao


 
Ciao Pizzi! 

Io direi: *tramite* oppure *per mezzo* *di*, mentre *per il tramite di *non mi suona molto bene... Piuttosto credo di avere trovato qualche volta *con il tramite *("Gliel'ho fatto avere con il suo tramite").


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Pizzi!
> 
> Io direi: *tramite* oppure *per mezzo* *di*, mentre *per il tramite di *non mi suona molto bene... Piuttosto credo di avere trovato qualche volta *con il tramite *("Gliel'ho fatto avere con il suo tramite").


Eppure in linguaggio giuridico si usa.
Vi lascio qualche esempio:
www.dgt.tesoro.it/Aree-Docum/Prevenzion/Antiriciclaggio/ Comitato-A/Pareri-sul/svolgiment/index.htm

www.provveditoratostudi-ts.it/ modello%20di%20domanda%20150%20ore%20.pdf

Comunque sono d'accordo, _tramite/per mezzo_ _di_ sono più usati.


----------



## rocamadour

claudine2006 said:


> Eppure in linguaggio giuridico si usa.
> Vi lascio qualche esempio:
> www.dgt.tesoro.it/Aree-Docum/Prevenzion/Antiriciclaggio/ Comitato-A/Pareri-sul/svolgiment/index.htm
> 
> www.provveditoratostudi-ts.it/ modello%20di%20domanda%20150%20ore%20.pdf
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo, _tramite/per mezzo_ di sono più usati.


 
Hai ragione claudine, ripensando a certe espressioni del linguaggio burocratico e legale mi rendo conto che si usa!


----------



## valy822

Mmmh..interessante! Per quanto riguarda il linguaggio quotidiano invece anche io preferisco la prima espressione: più diretta, più veloce, più semplice.


----------



## daniele712

pizzi said:


> C'è una differenza - di senso o solo di stile - tra l'uso di *tramite* e di *per il tramite di*?
> 
> _Ti farò avere la risposta tramite Mario_
> 
> _Ti farò avere la risposta per il tramite di Mario_
> 
> Voi quale preferite?
> 
> Ciao


Meglio la prima ma non vedo particolari differenze tra le due frasi,credo che possa usare l'una o l'altra pienamente secondo il tuo gusto.

Daniele


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Pizzi!
> 
> Io direi: *tramite* oppure *per mezzo* *di*, mentre *per il tramite di *non mi suona molto bene... Piuttosto credo di avere trovato qualche volta *con il tramite *("Gliel'ho fatto avere con il suo tramite").


Concordo.


----------



## jazyk

Secondo Mauro Magni, in _Così si dice, Così si scrive: _Ti avvertirò tramite mio padre; pagherò tramite la mia banca. Si dica meglio: ti avvertirò per (mezzo di) mio padre; pagherò per mezzo della mia banca.


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Pizzi!
> 
> Io direi: *tramite* oppure *per mezzo* *di*, mentre *per il tramite di *non mi suona molto bene... Piuttosto credo di avere trovato qualche volta *con il tramite *("Gliel'ho fatto avere con il suo tramite").


 


sabrinita85 said:


> Concordo.


Non so, _con il suo tramite_ non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Non so, _con il suo tramite_ non l'ho mai sentito.


Io sì.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Io sì.


Non saprei, non è un'espressione propria del linguaggio burocratico (a differenza di _per il tramite di_) e neanche google ne fa menzione.


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

sabrinita85 said:


> Io sì.


Ma in questo caso "con il suo tramite", "tramite" non è più preposizione giusto? Dev'essere così: visto che c'è un aggettivo concordato dev'essere un sostantivo  . Forse il problema è questo: ovviamente un sostantivo e una preposizione, nonostante l' "omonimia", hanno usi diversi. Anch'io effettivamente non ho mai sentito "con il suo tramite", ma non è escluso che sia una forma caduta in disuso in alcune zone.


----------



## daniele712

'Per il suo tramite'.
Qui tramite assume il significato di 'intervento'.

Per il suo intervento , con il suo intervento.
Lo stesso significato si ha nell'espressione idomatica 'per (il) suo tramite'.

In altri contesti vuol dire 'per mezzo (di)' :es. tramite lui -per mezzo di lui(del suo intervento).

Non capisco dove nascano tutte queste difficoltà.

Daniele


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> 'Per il suo tramite'.
> Qui tramite assume il significato di 'intervento'.
> 
> Per il suo intervento , con il suo intervento.
> Lo stesso significato si ha nell'espressione idomatica 'per (il) suo tramite'.
> 
> In altri contesti vuol dire 'per mezzo (di)' :es. tramite lui -per mezzo di lui(del suo intervento).
> 
> Non capisco dove nascano tutte queste difficoltà.
> 
> Daniele


Già!!!


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> 'Per il suo tramite'.
> Qui tramite assume il significato di 'intervento'.
> 
> Per il suo intervento , con il suo intervento.
> Lo stesso significato si ha nell'espressione idomatica 'per (il) suo tramite'.
> 
> In altri contesti vuol dire 'per mezzo (di)' :es. tramite lui -per mezzo di lui(del suo intervento).
> 
> Non capisco dove nascano tutte queste difficoltà.
> 
> Daniele


Concordo. Per me era chiaro fin dall'inizio.


----------



## rocamadour

claudine2006 said:


> Non saprei, non è un'espressione propria del linguaggio burocratico (a differenza di _per il tramite di_) e neanche google ne fa menzione.


 
Dal Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli (ed. 1994): 
*tràmite*:  *A*_ s.m_*. 1* _(lett.) _Sentiero / Via di passaggio, passaggio.* 2 *_(fig.)_ Via, spec. quella da seguire per atti ufficiali / _Col t. di_  Per mezzo di / _fare, agire da t.  _Fungere da intermediario. *B* _in funzione di prep. (pop.)_ Per mezzo di.

E' piuttosto deprimente che google (che riporta pagine dove chiunque può scrivere qualsiasi cosa) venga tenuto in considerazione più di un buon "vecchio" dizionario...


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> Dal Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli (ed. 1994):
> *tràmite*:  *A*_ s.m_*. 1* _(lett.) _Sentiero / Via di passaggio, passaggio.* 2 *_(fig.)_ Via, spec. quella da seguire per atti ufficiali / _Col t. di_  Per mezzo di / _fare, agire da t.  _Fungere da intermediario. *B* _in funzione di prep. (pop.)_ Per mezzo di.
> 
> E' piuttosto deprimente che google (che riporta pagine dove chiunque può scrivere qualsiasi cosa) venga tenuto in considerazione più di un buon "vecchio" dizionario...


Vero.
Eppure sappiamo tutti benissimo che _google _è uno strumento da prendere con le molle.


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Dal Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli (ed. 1994):
> *tràmite*: *A*_ s.m_*. 1* _(lett.) _Sentiero / Via di passaggio, passaggio.* 2 *_(fig.)_ Via, spec. quella da seguire per atti ufficiali / _Col t. di_ Per mezzo di / _fare, agire da t. _Fungere da intermediario. *B* _in funzione di prep. (pop.)_ Per mezzo di.
> 
> E' piuttosto deprimente che google (che riporta pagine dove chiunque può scrivere qualsiasi cosa) venga tenuto in considerazione più di un buon "vecchio" dizionario...


Hai ragione. Anzi io sono la prima detrattrice di google. 
Zanichelli-Google= 10-0. 
Semplicemente volevo dire che non avevo mai sentito né letto l'espressione _con il tramite di_.


----------



## pizzi

rocamadour said:


> Dal Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli (ed. 1994):
> *tràmite*: *A*_ s.m_*. 1* _(lett.) _Sentiero / Via di passaggio, passaggio.* 2 *_(fig.)_ Via, spec. quella da seguire per atti ufficiali / _Col t. di_ Per mezzo di / _fare, agire da t. _Fungere da intermediario. *B* _in funzione di prep. (pop.)_ Per mezzo di.


 
Grazie a tutti: ho anche appreso *col tramite*, che mi era espressione sconosciuta... 

Preferisco *tramite*; altre forme mi suonano burocratiche, indipendentemente dal fatto che lo siano o no, ma questa è una faccenda di gusto personale ... Infatti Sergio Romano (che è uno che ci tiene assai al parlar forbito) usa con disinvoltura *per il tramite di*, e l'ho trovato anche in un racconto degli anni '50 di Guido Piovene.

Ciao


----------



## Frenko

Devoto-Oli Le Monnier 2003 said:
			
		

> *tramite*
> <trà-mi-te> s.m. ~ Quanto costituisce materialmente la via di passaggio di determinate trasmissioni e comunicazioni: l’infezione diffusasi per il t. della ferita; aprire un nuovo t. al commercio; per il t. del competente ufficio (anche abbr.: t. il competente ufficio); fare da t., da intermediario
> [...]
> [Dal lat. trames -ĭtis ‘sentiero traverso’, forse der. di trameare, comp. di trans e meare ‘passare’].


Il Devoto riporta le due espressioni l'una come l'abbreviazione dell'altra.
Quindi direi: stesso significato, uno è un po' più ampolloso dell'altro


----------



## girellone

preferisco la prima. tramite mario
la seconda e' arcaica


----------

